# Photographic Competition For All Members



## USEDMODEL

Previous post title, made it sound like I wanted to show off a watch won in a competition, so am posting again in the hope that everyone will look at the post and enter the competition.

Thanks to a certain forum member who shall remain anonymous, I have decided together with Roy (our host) to run a photographic competition.

The prize is a CWC G10 quartz watch 0552/6645-99-541-5317 serial number 52149 dated of issue 1990 in good condition with just a couple of brown spots on the lume. The watch is running well and keeping excellent time but has no strap.

How to enter and the rules.

The competition is open to forum members only.

The topic for the competition is an RLT watch in a funny or unusual situation

The competition will run from today (25th Sept 2005) until the Sat 8th Oct 2005.

Photographs should be sent directly to Roy (our host) in an Email with your RLT forum name attached. Please do not post them on the forum.

Only one entry per forum member, so send your best shot.

Roy will then post the photographs so that members can vote for their favourite photograph.

The prize will be posted to the winning member, after the vote has been completed, by First Class Recorded Delivery in the UK and Airmail post to the Rest of the World at no cost to the winner.

Any questions, reference the competition, can be posted on the forum for all members to see.

Best of luck.

Roy


----------



## Roy

Very genrous of you Roy,

Like the idea, can I enter ?


----------



## USEDMODEL

Hi Roy

My first question is, do you own an RLT watch?
















No reason why not







as we are not judging it.

And a funny or unusual situation is not an unassembled watch, all over the bench., with a title

ALL SPREAD OUT AND NO PLACE TO GO









Roy


----------



## Roy

USEDMODEL said:


> Hi Roy
> 
> My first question is, do you own an RLT watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reason why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as we are not judging it.
> 
> And a funny or unusual situation is not an unassembled watch, all over the bench., with a title
> 
> ALL SPREAD OUT AND NO PLACE TO GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I do own a few Roy, I have most of the No. 1's from the limited editions.









I am not really going to enter as no one else would stand a chance.


----------



## USEDMODEL

> I do own a few Roy, I have most of the No. 1's from the limited editions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really going to enter as no one else would stand a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​

















That's fighting talk Roy
















Bound to upset some of the forum members.





















, especially

budding David Bailey's of which I am not one.

No, very gracious of you to bow out and give the forum members a chance
















Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Would a photo of an RLT being worn by an Orangutan qualify?


----------



## USEDMODEL

Mach

Are we allowed to swear on the forum?

If you can get an RLT watch on a Orangutan, what an advertising coup that would be.

RLT watch, as worn by ..........................

Mach, you are off your trolley














and YES it would qualify.








Nutter









Roy


----------



## USEDMODEL

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Would a photo of an RLT being worn by an Orangutan qualify?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


That would make a better advert than the Timex watch on the propellor.

RLT watches take the rough and tumble of everyday life.

PAN IN to picture of orangutan wearing RLT watch on wrist.

What do you think Roy ................... good advert

Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137

USEDMODEL said:


> Mach
> 
> Are we allowed to swear on the forum?
> 
> If you can get an RLT watch on a Orangutan, what an advertising coup that would be.
> 
> RLT watch, as worn by ..........................
> 
> Mach, you are off your trolley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and YES it would qualify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​





USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WouldÂ a photo of an RLT being worn by an Orangutan qualify?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> That would make a better advert than the Timex watch on the propellor.
> 
> RLT watches take the rough and tumble of everyday life.
> 
> PAN IN to picture of orangutan wearing RLT watch on wrist.
> 
> What do you think Roy ................... good advert
> 
> Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Great!!, I`ll get `The Librarian` to do it, he models most of my watches
































_*OOOK!!!*_


----------



## USEDMODEL

> Great!!, I`ll get `The Librarian` to do it, he models most of my watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*OOOK!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Mach

NOT NICE ............ especially to Librarians
















Almost as bad as the digs you have at a certain watch .........which shall remain colourless, that I, and many forum members, like so much.

Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137

USEDMODEL said:


> Great!!, I`ll get `The Librarian` to do it, he models most of my watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*OOOK!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Mach
> 
> NOT NICE ............ especially to Librarians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost as bad as the digs you have at a certain watch .........which shall remain colourless, that I, and many forum members, like so much.
> 
> Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Not read Terry Pratchett then Roy?









BTW I never said I didn`t like _`That Watch`_


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Sounds like a great idea for a photo comp Roy











USEDMODEL said:


> *Previous post title, made it sound like I wanted to show off a watch won in a competition, so am posting again in the hope that everyone will look at the post and enter the competition.*
> 
> Thanks to a certain forum member who shall remain anonymous, I have decided together with Roy (our host) to run a photographic competition.
> 
> The prize is a CWC G10 quartz watch 0552/6645-99-541-5317 serial number 52149 dated of issue 1990 in good condition with just a couple of brown spots on the lume. The watch is running well and keeping excellent time but has no strap.
> 
> How to enter and the rules.
> 
> The competition is open to forum members only.
> 
> The topic for the competition is an RLT watch in a funny or unusual situation
> 
> The competition will run from today (25th Sept 2005) until the Sat 8th Oct 2005.
> 
> Photographs should be sent directly to Roy (our host) in an Email with your RLT forum name attached. Please do not post them on the forum.
> 
> Only one entry per forum member, so send your best shot.
> 
> Roy will then post the photographs so that members can vote for their favourite photograph.
> 
> The prize will be posted to the winning member, after the vote has been completed, by First Class Recorded Delivery in the UK and Airmail post to the Rest of the World at no cost to the winner.
> 
> Any questions, reference the competition, can be posted on the forum for all members to see.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Just thought I`d better bring this back so people know what the thread is supposed to be about after it got highjacked by an unruly element


----------



## USEDMODEL

Mach

Thanks for keeping the comp in the public (forum) eye.

I can handle the unruly























It's the quiet ones you have to watch























Thanks again

Roy ............ after all this, you'd better enter the comp


----------



## pg tips

Cool one roy. Got to get my thinking cap on now!


----------



## USEDMODEL

pg tips said:


> Cool one roy. Got to get my thinking cap on now!
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​










This could be DANGEROUS. Pg with his thinking cap on


----------



## USEDMODEL

Come on guys, only 11 days to go and a CWC watch up for grabs.









Cameras out.

For members that maybe can't post to the site, it's an ideal opportunity to show us your photographic skills as all you have to do is send the photo as an attachment to Roy.

He has kindly offered to post the photos and to run the ballot.

So no excuse, not to post.

Look forward to seeing all your pics


----------



## Smitty

I already have an idea.







My 17 should be just big enough.


----------



## USEDMODEL

Smitty said:


> I already have an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 17 should be just big enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Glad you will be entering Smitty but,







size is everything









or so i've been told.









Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137

OK I have an idea but I`m not sure it


----------



## USEDMODEL

Mach

If you are not sure it is going to work ............ as we say








suck it and see









Suck what? he says, baffled









Another entrant, thanks Mach

Roy


----------



## USEDMODEL

Come on Guys

Just over a week to go and I don't want to give the watch away to a lone entry.

Get your thinking caps on, cameras out and take a snap.

If Roy is watching he may be able to tell us if we have any enteries. (remember you have to send your photo, as an attachment , to Roy by Email.

Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`ve been busy, I`ll try tomorrow, mind you I`ve already got a G10


----------



## USEDMODEL

mach

I've got twins .......soon to be seperated.

You can always, pass it on in another competition......







Anyway, you got to win it first









Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137

USEDMODEL said:


> mach
> 
> I've got twins .......soon to be seperated.
> 
> You can always, pass it on in another competition......Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, you got to win it first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I`ve got to take the ruddy picture, _errr_, sorry, create the masterpiece first
















I`ve just noticed I`d duble posted earlier can some nice mod remove my post#19







Its probably because my brains starved of protien I did that







(J)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> mach
> 
> I've got twins .......soon to be seperated.
> 
> You can always, pass it on in another competition......Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, you got to win it first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I`ve got to take the ruddy picture, _errr_, sorry, create the masterpiece first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`ve just noticed I`d double posted earlier can some nice mod remove my post#19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its probably because my brains starved of protien I did that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (J)
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Roy I wish to make an official complaint about one of the Forum Moderator`s who keeps abusing his position























Anyway Quarn`s better for you


----------



## jasonm

Tried sQwirm mince once.....How could you eat that









It really is like paper mache


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> ←
> ​


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried sQwirm mince once.....How could you eat thatÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is like paper mache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


You`re not supposed to eat it on it`s own, you make up a proper meal ie chilli, stupid boy









BTW as you`ve noticed I`m buying that rather nice Omega in sales, I had been eyeing up the Azimuth Bombadier, thought it was really cool then I compared it with a photo of an original, for some reason Azimuth have put the triangle at `12` upside down, never noticed it before but now it ruins it for me









Glad I didn`t bother, I`d have missed out on the Omega









Sorry Roy for going







again, its Jason`s fault


----------



## jasonm

I know what you mean about the triangle.....Its strange how they got it 'wrong' It wouldnt really bother me I dont think.

I bet Roys version has it the right way up









BTW I diddnt eat the qweerm straight from the packet









I think it was in a chilli, but its foul noxious taste was still apparent ....Ive banned it now


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> I know what you mean about the triangle.....Its strange how they got it 'wrong' It wouldnt really bother me I dont think.
> 
> I bet Roys version has it the right way up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


As I said ruinned it for me









If only Roy would











jasonm said:


> BTW I diddnt eat the qweerm straight from the packet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was in a chilli, but its foul noxious taste was still apparent ....Ive banned it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Obviously not cooked properly, when Caroline makes a meal with Quarn, even meat eaters and their offspring really enjoy it


----------



## jasonm

Obviously your tastebuds fail you when you eat too much rabbit food too...And your gueasts are too polite to say anything, have you checked the plant pots for sly deposits lately?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> Obviously your tastebuds fail you when you eat too much rabbit food too...And your gueasts are too polite to say anything, have you checked the plant pots for sly deposits lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I think its more likely that yours have lost the ability to actually taste


----------



## USEDMODEL

yellow card to Jason and Mach








Both given a yellow card for FOWLing a topic









Jason did I mention FOWL in front of Mach ??????????????????

May have to give myself a RED CARD









Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137

USEDMODEL said:


> Â yellow card to Jason and Mach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Both given a yellow card for FOWLing a topicÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason did I mention FOWL in front of Mach ??????????????????
> 
> May have to give myself a RED CARDÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


It`s not me Sir, it`s Jason`s fault he started it









Sorry Sir, I didn`t have time to do my homework and sort out the photo today Sir, again it`s his fault









You can mention Fowl in front of me, I like birds, despite what some members of the forum may think & I don`t eat them









Something worries me about that last sentence


----------



## USEDMODEL

> May have to give myself a RED CARDÂ


 I fully understand why you didn't do your homework Mach.








I also understand why you blame Jason all the time, because you need a scapegoat
















Prey tell me what is wrong with the last sentence?









Is there a smelling mistook or sum fing?


----------



## Stan

Wait until I get you buggers down the pub, daft sods.


----------



## USEDMODEL

Hi Stan








Daft ..................... definately
















Happy certainly
















Stupid, most probably
















nuts ..........yes
















Question Stan ........ Would you like it any other way, rather than having a lot of nutters on here ............... would you like us to put our serious heads on?









Naaaaaaaaaa .......... didn't think so !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

USEDMODEL said:


> I fully understand why you didn't do your homework Mach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also understand why you blame Jason all the time, because you need a scapegoat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I don`t need a scapegoat, I blame Jason because it is usually his fault and anyway he deserves it


















USEDMODEL said:


> Prey tell me what is wrong with the last sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a smelling mistook or sum fing?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 I was expecting Jason to say something


----------



## USEDMODEL

> I was expecting Jason to say something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Mach

Didn't Jason say he was going away this weekend ? At least I think he did !!!!!!!








You may have a long wait for a reply


----------



## mach 0.0013137

USEDMODEL said:


> I was expecting Jason to say somethingÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Mach
> 
> Didn't Jason say he was going away this weekend ? At least I think he did !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may have a long wait for a reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

*Rats onna stick!!* You`re right, I`m getting old (although not as old as Stan of course) my memory is going


----------



## USEDMODEL

> *Rats onna stick!!*

















Thought you were vegetarian


----------



## USEDMODEL

Only a WEEK to go before the pictures are posted by Roy.

Please Email your enteries to Roy.

Up for grabs







CWC G10 issue watch.















Have a go guys, nothing to lose


----------



## mach 0.0013137

USEDMODEL said:


> *Rats onna stick!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you were vegetarian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Rat flavoured `Quarn` you silly Welsh person
 










USEDMODEL said:


> Only a WEEK to go before the pictures are posted by Roy.
> 
> Please Email your enteries to Roy.
> 
> Up for grabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWC G10 issue watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a go guys, nothing to lose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


OK, OK I`m on the case


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Job done and E-mailed to RLT HQ


----------



## USEDMODEL

Thanks Mach

You have entered into the spirit of the event.








Anymore spirited photographers out there .......... get snapping


----------



## mach 0.0013137

USEDMODEL said:


> Thanks Mach
> 
> You have entered into the spirit of the event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anymore spirited photographers out there .......... get snapping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Come on guys, surely you`d like the chance to win one of these little beauties


----------



## USEDMODEL

Just remember guys, mine is a used model

The prize is a CWC G10 quartz watch 0552/6645-99-541-5317 serial number 52149 dated of issue 1990 in good condition with just a couple of brown spots on the lume. The watch is running well and keeping excellent time but has no strap.



> ←
> ​


Thanks for posting the picture Mach and thanks to Roy as well


----------



## mach 0.0013137

USEDMODEL said:


> Just remember guys, mine is a used model
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


You mean it`s not going to be brand spanking new, delivered by the SAS, fresh from CWC`s top secret factory deep beneath an un-named Swiss mountain









Sounds like one of you and your boss _`Shady Stan`s`_ cheap, made in Stoke by half starved, crazy ex-potters, knock off`s, to me









Just what I always wanted


----------



## USEDMODEL

Right Mach








Any more nonsense from you and i'll post the dreaded pic again









The last comment you made.............saved you ........... THIS TIME


----------



## mach 0.0013137




----------



## Roy

Only one entry so far, I may have to join in.


----------



## USEDMODEL

Roy said:


> Only one entry so far, I may have to join in.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 I would if I could but I can't because I haven't a RLT watch, sorry Roy. They are really nice watches, high specs, well constructed, excellent value for money and you get brilliant after sales service from a guy in Bridlington..















OK enough grovelling























Who thought up this title ........durr, blame me









ONE ENTRY, I say ONE ENTRY (seen too much of Coranation Street)

Come on guys.


----------



## pg tips

err thinking cap isn't working







I'll try this week.


----------



## USEDMODEL

Thanks Pg








At this rate you will have a 50% chance of winning.









Best of luck


----------



## Silver Hawk

I can't help thinking it would be cheaper to buy one than plough through 4 pages of , err, ....let's be kind and call it friendly banter









Good luck to those that have entered....









I'll get my coat


----------



## jasonm

Yes Ive been away,

No I diddnt miss you two (Roy and Mac







)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> Yes Ive been away,
> 
> No I diddnt miss you two (Roy and Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------



## mach 0.0013137

USEDMODEL said:


> Previous post title, made it sound like I wanted to show off a watch won in a competition, so am posting again in the hope that everyone will look at the post and enter the competition.
> 
> Thanks to a certain forum member who shall remain anonymous, I have decided together with Roy (our host) to run a photographic competition.
> 
> The prize is a CWC G10 quartz watch 0552/6645-99-541-5317 serial number 52149 dated of issue 1990 in good condition with just a couple of brown spots on the lume. The watch is running well and keeping excellent time but has no strap.
> 
> How to enter and the rules.
> 
> The competition is open to forum members only.
> 
> The topic for the competition is an RLT watch in a funny or unusual situation
> 
> The competition will run from today (25th Sept 2005) until the Sat 8th Oct 2005.
> 
> Photographs should be sent directly to Roy (our host) in an Email with your RLT forum name attached. Please do not post them on the forum.
> 
> Only one entry per forum member, so send your best shot.
> 
> Roy will then post the photographs so that members can vote for their favourite photograph.
> 
> The prize will be posted to the winning member, after the vote has been completed, by First Class Recorded Delivery in the UK and Airmail post to the Rest of the World at no cost to the winner.
> 
> Any questions, reference the competition, can be posted on the forum for all members to see.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​





Silver Hawk said:


> I can't help thinking it would be cheaper to buy one than plough through 4 pages of , err,Â ....let's be kind and call it friendly banterÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to those that have entered....Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get my coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------



## USEDMODEL

Competition finishes today.

Looks like i'llbe giving the watch to one of two forum members.

Best of luck.


----------



## USEDMODEL

jasonm said:


> Yes Ive been away,
> 
> No I diddnt miss you two (Roy and Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Sorry it has taken so long to reply, been busy this week





































Well I missed you
















It was quiet without you ............ only had Mach to bounce off









Hope you enjoyed the trip.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

USEDMODEL said:


> Competition finishes today.
> 
> Looks like i'llbe giving the watch to one of two forum members.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


If it`s who I think it is I`ve got no chance


----------



## USEDMODEL

> If it`s who I think it is I`ve got no chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


It's the funniest situation, not the most technically correct photo, so there is a good chance you may be able to burst his bubble























May the funniest photo win.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

It`s the waiting that gets you


----------



## Smitty

I tried to get a picture in but my girlfriend (who was supposed to be part of the photo) is difficult to work with. Very impatient.







You just can't rush art.









Maybe for the next contest.


----------



## Ironpants

Well done Roy (USEDMODEL) for organising the competition and donating the prize.

I am ashamed to say I didn't have one creative thought let alone a digital camera to speed my photo to the judges! I had thought of a photo of me spit and polishing my all black RLT20 but thats just silly......









Anyway the 2 entries were fun and I hope this isn't the last time anyone tries something similar. I'm sure there are a lot of shy forum members who wished they had taken part







.

Good luck to the entrants, I have cast my vote







.

Toby


----------

